# TGIF! Bmore checkin' in for 2-4-05



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Good morning folks, and happy Friday!

As I lay in bed at 6:25am listening to the sound of cars passing by on the street outside, I was pleased not to hear the sound of wet roads. You know the sound.... right? Anyway, I got up and at em' early and set off with the camera. Not too cold out this morning either; I was happy not to have to wear my ninja face mask this morning.

So, I took a few pictures that I'm happy with and had a nice time. While I was taking the picture of the steam rising from the man hole cover I talked with a couple older ladies who were wating for the bus. Nice folks... one said how "plain" my bike looks... I told her "thank you!" 

Pretty uneventful ride in untill I got to the driveway of where I work and I crashed hard. I was going 2mph and just turning in when the front wheel washed out and I landed on my right hip... ouch. Still hurts pretty bad. I rolled onto my stomache as I crashed to protect my camera in my messenger bag. Luckly, no damage sustained there. 

Well, have a great Friday folks, and a good weekend!
RB

Baltimore at 6:45am this morning:


----------



## firefox (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice pics! I saw you when I was riding in on St. Paul and Center... the second photo(?). 

Have a great ride back! Keep up the great work! 

(ff)


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw you too then. You hooked East and hauled down Center St. I think you had a grey/white or light colored messenger bag on. I was in the middle of fiddling with my camera or else you would have been in my post this morning! 

Have a good one,
RB


----------



## firefox (Jan 31, 2005)

Arby said:


> I saw you too then. You hooked East and hauled down Center St. I think you had a grey/white or light colored messenger bag on. I was in the middle of fiddling with my camera or else you would have been in my post this morning!
> 
> Have a good one,
> RB


Yup, that was me. Next time I will stop.  I had to meet someone this morning otherwise I would have hung a right to check out your photo-shoot. 

(ff)


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

That second photo is unbelivable. I need to get a better digital camera!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*here are a couple others I took.*



mrrun2fast said:


> That second photo is unbelivable. I need to get a better digital camera!


A couple other ones I took this morning for something I'm working on:
RB


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Great photos, RB! A fixie rider should definitely take having a "plain" bike as a compliment. Careful with those hips. That can hurt!
Happy Friday,


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Muchas gracias Tomas,

Viva la Velorusion!

-RB (with some zest)


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

Arby said:


> A couple other ones I took this morning for something I'm working on:
> RB


Stop posting such amazing photos. You're almost forcing me to buy a new digital camera.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*great shots*

I think I noticed a theme in the second batch of photo's. I love the orange wash in the 1st one, and the really nice bus shot in the 3rd one. 
The first set was great too, your bike is starting to develop a personality from these pictures.
Can't wait for Sunday!!!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I actually like the first picture the most. Love the depth and the lighting. Were you riding with the D70? That would have scared the $hit out of me going down with that in a messenger bag.

Glad you (and the camera) are ok.

Roebuck


----------



## Knale (Jan 22, 2005)

Arby said:


> A couple other ones I took this morning for something I'm working on:
> RB


Enjoying your photos. Thanks! What digital camera are you using? I have a Nikon 4200 that has features I havent even explored. I really need to get out to work with the camera and take some pictures. My commute to work is a seven mile sprint each way, so I don't carry a camera with me. But seeing your pictures is getting a bug in me  . Planning a long weekend ride soon... I'll start bringing my camera on my weekend rides and post some pics of the sights in the San Diego area.

Knale


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Please do, Knale ...*

And for consistency, don't forget to add pics of some tasty Mexican food.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Glad you like the pictures Knale,

I use a Nikon D70 camera body with some pretty cheap Sigma lenses. There are a few of us commuters, here on this board, that use the same camera body. MeatToothpaste and Dr.Roebuck also have these cams. They're a lot of fun to work and play with!

RB


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, I had the D70 in my messenger bag wrapped in a sweatshirt. I went down pretty hard and "luckly" landed on my right hip and right elbow before sprawling out onto my belly. My hip is killing me today... got a big bruise there now. This is why I don't take the D70 to work often. I'm kind of hooked on it now though. 

Take care,
RB


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Sheila,

Are you down for lunch at Mark's after the Bike Swap? He had e-mailed me and you were copied in the e-mail. I don't know what your plans are. But if you dont' want to go to his place after the Bike Swap I think I might jump in his car on the way back. 

RB


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Arby said:


> This is why I don't take the D70 to work often. I'm kind of hooked on it now though.


After what Meat said about using a little point-and-shoot on his rides, I dug up my first camera: Canon PowerShot S200 Digital Elph. I was all set to take it with me until I turned it on, looked at it, and thought: how the hell can I shoot with this?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*This thing is great...*



DrRoebuck said:


> After what Meat said about using a little point-and-shoot on his rides, I dug up my first camera: Canon PowerShot S200 Digital Elph. I was all set to take it with me until I turned it on, looked at it, and thought: how the hell can I shoot with this?


Here's my Panasonic FZ-1.
This is a great little 2mp digital cam. Even has a Leica lens! This is what I use 95% of the time I commute and also what I tape to my handlebars for my videos. Has a great piece of glass in it.

RB


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> After what Meat said about using a little point-and-shoot on his rides, I dug up my first camera: Canon PowerShot S200 Digital Elph. I was all set to take it with me until I turned it on, looked at it, and thought: how the hell can I shoot with this?


 Ha! I never said my advice was _good _advice .

True, it is hard to go back to using a digital p/s camera after shooting the D70. I guess I like the p/s camera for my bike stuff because it's more leisurely and I am taking a break from serious work on my nicer cameras. The power up time and shutter lag on these p/s cameras are a snail's pace compared to the instant power up and shutter on the D70.

I also go by the motto that _"the best camera is the one that is with you"_. 

I used to shoot these large Mamiya medium format cameras because I was so into photography in school and wanted the largest negs possible. My purest phase. Sucker was so heavy that I often left it at home and missed out on some nice photos because I didn't have it with me. So my little p/s shoot camera advice kinda stems from that too. It may be little and crappy compared to a nice dSLR, but at least I know I will always have it on my incase I see something good.

With that said, I have been thinking about taking out my smaller film cameras, like my old Pecker rangefinder camera. Only drawback is that I won't be to post and share pics immediately. But I was thinking about shooting film and posting a monthly picture post since it will take me that long to finish a roll and process it. I've been missing film lately.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

Does the D70 have interchangeable lenses? 

Nice pics. Are you using a tri pod too?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes to interchangeable lenses. The camera body accepts all Type G & D and DX Nikkor lenses, plus you can use your old non cpu lenses that have the same bayonette mounting system but the light meter inside will not work. 

Nah, I don't use a tripod, I can't lug one to work everyday with me. I usually sit with my back against a wall and hold my breath for the shot.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond70/


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

How do you deal with the sensor issues? I mean, like a 50mm Nikkor lens isn't a 50mm lens on a digital. You know what I mean? I have been looking around at that and am unsure if that would really pose a problem, or if it is easily understood. My dad just bought a Kodak which is 1:1 so a 50mm = 50mm, but the thing is huge and is $4K, so not the type of camera I'd be willing to risk banging up.

I am thinking about getting this camera, but again, don't know. Zeiss is nice, and it is a decent size, and 7.1 ain't bad. But, not very manual. 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0501/05010602sony_p200.asp


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Ha that dpreview.com link reminded of the hundreds of threads on their forum section that caused the whole "backfocus" paranoia with D70.


----------



## Knale (Jan 22, 2005)

*speaking of mexican food*



DrRoebuck said:


> And for consistency, don't forget to add pics of some tasty Mexican food.


Now that you mention it... In April there is a half century ride in Baja from Rosarito to Ensenada. Real party atmosphere at finish line. I'll be sure to get some shots of some fish tacos for you  

http://www.rosaritoensenada.com/

Knale


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Knale said:


> Now that you mention it... In April there is a half century ride in Baja from Rosarito to Ensenada. Real party atmosphere at finish line. I'll be sure to get some shots of some fish tacos for you


 Hollywood rode that last year I think. He can add all the details about the food down there.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I know the D70 comes up often in our photo threads, so in case anyone was interested...

Nikon is offering a $200 rebate on the Body/Lens kit.
So you can get the whole shebang for as low as $989 now, a lot less than the $1299 price the have been selling for.

http://www.dealsontheweb.com/deal/27846


----------

